# Your favorite all-time games?



## Scotty1700 (Feb 21, 2010)

Mkay, plain and simple. Post and discuss your favorite games of all times for any system (PC, N64, PS3, 360, etc.)
NO CONSOLE WARS!

I've recently stumbled over AoE 3 and somehow from that I got pushed to G-Nome...had to download it as it was the sweetest pre-2000 game but was highly underrated. The graphics suck as it's literally a 14 year old game (shit, was it really that long ago??) but it's uber fun.

Post/discuss away!


----------



## Tommy (Feb 21, 2010)

I have to say Pokemon Silver. I haven't played many different games, but I was pretty much stuck on that game when I was younger. Not to mention most games that I play now are extremely frustrating.


----------



## Lukar (Feb 21, 2010)

- Pokemon Gold/Silver/Crystal
- Sonic the Hedgehog (Not the next-gen game)
- Okami
- Metroid Fusion
- Super Smash Bros. Melee
- The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
- Final Fantasy X

Among others.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 21, 2010)

mass effect 1 and 2 on the 360: ive never played a game with such an immersive world! i cought myself very often reading in the codex simply because the whole world was so very very well designed^^

okami on the wii: i simply loved the story, the artstyle and the gameplay^^ it kicked twilight princess' ass in my opinion!

final fantasy 9 on the PSX: best final fantasy game ive ever played. i enjoyed every second of it!

the crash bandicoot games and spyro the dragon on the PSX: my favorite jump and run games! i loved all of them, they were well designed, had great gameplay and were overall incredibly fun to play!


----------



## ThunderWolf78 (Feb 21, 2010)

The FIRST halo.
Kane&Lynch: Dead Men
Red Faction:Guerrilla
Shadow Complex
Dead Rising
Rez
Castlevania:SOTN
The Darkness

I love each and every one of those games to death.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 21, 2010)

"Mother/Earthbound" series

The holy grail of JRPGs


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 21, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> "Mother/Earthbound" series
> 
> The holy grail of JRPGs


 Uhhh. 

What is this I don't even.


Jackalfox said:


> Final Fantasy X





Waka said:


> YA YA YA YA YA YA YA!


Yeah.


----------



## Milo (Feb 21, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> "Mother/Earthbound" series
> 
> The holy grail of JRPGs



I actually JUST started playing that game on my PSP. so far, here's what I have to say.

decently fun for a game back in the 90's, but fuckin' pokey dude... totally pointless character :V


----------



## Melkor (Feb 21, 2010)

Lord of the rings online, oblivion, morriwind, world of warcraft, Warcraft 1-3, diablo 2 .. Some of ma favs


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Feb 21, 2010)

I love pretty much anything by Rare, Mario games, Zelda games, and pre-WoW Blizzard games (Starcraft, Diablo 1-2, Warcraft 1-3).


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 21, 2010)

Milo said:


> I actually JUST started playing that game on my PSP. so far, here's what I have to say.
> 
> decently fun for a game back in the 90's, but fuckin' pokey dude... totally pointless character :V


Pokey is a mix of Ness and that Loli girl....


----------



## Runefox (Feb 21, 2010)

Hmm...

RPG: Phantasy Star IV
FPS: The entire S.T.A.L.K.E.R. series
TBS: X-Com: UFO Defense (UFO: Enemy Unknown)
RTS: Command & Conquer - Red Alert
Adventure: Grim Fandango
Platformer: Sonic 3 & Knuckles
Sidescroller: Thunder Force IV
Action: After Burner II
Simulation (... Loosely): The entire Ace Combat series, of which 4 and 5 are my favourites (Zero was OK, but it felt like it was over too soon; Same with 6 - Story was rushed).


----------



## Citrakayah (Feb 21, 2010)

Earth Defense Force 2017. 

I'm a pretty hardcore gamer, I know.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 21, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> "Mother/Earthbound" series
> 
> The holy grail of JRPGs



You should be stabbed.


----------



## Willow (Feb 21, 2010)

The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time~the first Zelda game I ever played and it's been my favorite ever since, that and Wind Waker

Phoenix Wright Ace Attorney: Trials and Tribulations~had the best cast of characters, the best cases, best music, and a really intricate storyline

Bioshock~the plasmids and the whole feel of the game (and big daddies)

Kingdom Hearts~I loved the characters and the game play (I like 2 more than 1...)

Devil May Cry~Dante is a badass 'nuff said

Banjo-Kazooie~one of the first games I got for myN64


----------



## Kivaari (Feb 21, 2010)

Unreal Tournament (I need to find a way to get this on my netbook)
Red Faction 
COD: Modern Warfare 2
Road Rash 64
Any Super Smash Brothers
Any of the normal Pokemon games (Hear Gold/Soul Silver will probably be my favorite when they come out)
Burnout 3:Takedown


----------



## TwilightV (Feb 22, 2010)

Super Mario RPG and Final Fantasy VII (If not satisfied with my opinions, please feel free to bite me. >:3)


----------



## Zydala (Feb 22, 2010)

Milo said:


> but fuckin' pokey dude... totally pointless character :V



hahahahaha <3 yes, pointless character indeed!

umm I have too many favorite games so I'm just going to list things off the top of my head
- Chrono Trigger/Cross
- Suikoden I
- Survival Kids (gbc)
- Zelda (Link's Awakening and Windwaker are probably the faves)
- Mother 3 (;_____
- Bioshock

okay I'd better stop now?


----------



## Bando (Feb 22, 2010)

I got a few, most are fairly recent.

MAG
COD modern warfare 2
Uncharted 1&2
Metal gear solid 4
WoW
Left for dead 1&2


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 22, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I got a few, most are fairly recent.
> 
> MAG
> COD modern warfare 2
> ...



Orly!? A ps3 user. I'll have to add you once I get my ol' brick of a ps3 fixed. 
Speaking of that, my coffin should be coming any day now....


----------



## Lobar (Feb 22, 2010)

Puzzle games: Tetris (perfected by Arika), Panel de Pon and Puyo Puyo
FPS: Half-Life 2 series
Platformer: Metroid and sequels, Castlevania: SOTN and sequels
RPG: Super Mario RPG and Earthbound
Simulation: Mechwarrior 2, 3 and 4
Other: FESTER'S QUEST FUCK YOU


----------



## Runefox (Feb 22, 2010)

Ooh, Mechwarrior, also a good choice, but it's been too long since there's been a good MW game - I can only really get MW4 running on a new machine nowadays. Really looking forward to that new Mechwarrior game. 8D


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 22, 2010)

- All LoZ '64 and earlier
- Metroid Prime
- King's Quest
- Phantasmagoria
- FF8
- Chrono Cross
- Secret of Evermore
- GoldenEye 007
- Galaxian
- Warcraft 2 
- Mario 64

Lots of old stuff.


----------



## Skittle (Feb 22, 2010)

-Fatal Frame series
-Okami
-Dragon Age
-House of the Dead: Overkill


----------



## Len_5 (Feb 22, 2010)

Chrono Trigger
Mario (most of them)
Super Smash Brothers (all)
Pokemon (most of then)
Animal Crossing (all)
Rampage (first one)
Sonic (some of them)
Metroid (most of them)


----------



## Lobar (Feb 22, 2010)

Runefox said:


> Ooh, Mechwarrior, also a good choice, but it's been too long since there's been a good MW game - I can only really get MW4 running on a new machine nowadays. Really looking forward to that new Mechwarrior game. 8D



If it's an MMO you will never see me again.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 22, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Uhhh.
> 
> What is this I don't even.
> 
> ...





Milo said:


> I actually JUST started playing that game on my PSP. so far, here's what I have to say.
> 
> decently fun for a game back in the 90's, but fuckin' pokey dude... totally pointless character :V





WolfoxOkamichan said:


> You should be stabbed.



I am curious about everyone's stigma toward that game.


----------



## Tweet (Feb 22, 2010)

God Hand (PS2), No More Heroes (Wii), Silent Hill 2 (PS2), Starfox 64 (N64),  and Earthbound (SNES).


----------



## Kajet (Feb 22, 2010)

Link to the past
TimeSplitters 2 (in-game tile based mapmaker ftw)
UT04
Sonic 3 & Knuckles (I know... some could say that's two games, but I could say that's being a douchebag nitpicker)
Super Mario 3
Second Life (trollface.jpeg)
Legend of Mana
StarFox 64
Conker's Bad Fur Day (part of why it's one of my favs is cause of how "grandma-friendly" nintendo was and then... THIS GAME comes out)
DarkStalkers 3 (THIS SERIES FUCKING NEEDS A SEQUEL DAMMIT! or at least a better compilation than dark tower...)


----------



## Runefox (Feb 22, 2010)

> Sonic 3 & Knuckles (I know... some could say that's two games, but I could say that's being a douchebag nitpicker)


I'm gonna be a douchebag nitpicker in the opposite direction - Sonic 3 & Knuckles was originally what Sonic 3 was supposed to be, but due to time constraints, they were released separately. Aside from being admitted as such, it's also evident in that Sonic 3's ROM has music and tiles in-memory that are also present in Sonic & Knuckles (IIRC, particularly Mushroom Hill Zone).


----------



## 8-bit (Feb 22, 2010)

All (and i mean ALL) RE games (varies)
The mana series (Varies)
LoZ:OoT & TP (N64, Wii)
Sly Cooper 1-3 (PS2)
Okami (PS2)
LBP (PS3)
Kingdom Hearts 1 & 2 (PS2)


----------



## SirRob (Feb 23, 2010)

Pokemon Gold- This was my childhood.
Pokemon Diamond- It got me back into the series.
Super Smash Bros. Brawl- Never gets old.
Tales of Symphonia- My personal favorite JRPG.
Majora's Mask- My personal favorite in the Zelda series.
Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn- My personal favorite in one of my favorite series.
Fire Emblem: The Blazing Sword- Got me into the series.
Final Fantasy Tactics Advance- Tons of replay value, plus the story meant a lot to me.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Feb 23, 2010)

1. Original Spyro the Dragon trilogy
2. Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time
3. Sonic 1, 2, 3, & Knuckles
4. Shadow of the Colossus
5. Prince of Persia '08
6. Phantasy Star IV
7. Uncharted 1 & 2
8. Tie Fighter
9. Age of Empires series (1, 2, 3)
10. Sly 2: Band of Thieves

Honorable Mentions: Forza Motorsport 3, Legend of Spyro trilogy, Star Fox 64, SoulCalibur II, Sonic Adventure 1 & 2, Price of Persia: The Two Throne, Super Mario World, Super Mario Galaxy


----------



## CryoScales (Feb 23, 2010)

Kajet said:


> TimeSplitters 2 (in-game tile based mapmaker ftw)



Oh god Timesplitters 2.

I got that game a few weeks before I got Future Perfect. Then I noticed Future Perfect was dare I say it... PERFECT in every way. So I forgot about it.


----------



## Blaze tail (Feb 23, 2010)

Halo3 and Modern warfare 2 just amazing plus i own at them XD wanna see? add me go to my profile and get my gamertag i'm 3rd prestige and kd of 1.28


----------



## Kregoth (Feb 23, 2010)

Starcraft (would sell my right leg for access to starcraft 2), Warcraft 3, WoW, halo 3, tales of Symphonia, Yoshi's Story, Starfox Adventures, All the paper mario games. The list goes on..


----------



## XL BigFatLardo (Feb 24, 2010)

Bioshock
The Halo Series
Kingdom Hearts 1&2
Star Ocean 2:The Second Story
Brutal Legend
Gears of War(Multiplayer)
Gears of War 2(Campaign)
TES IV:Oblivion
Most Poke'mon games
Shadow Of The Colossus
Don't want the list to get too long so I'll end it with...
Really!?Nobody else has said it yet?
Golden Sun for the GBA,one of the best RPGs I've played to this day.


----------



## Lobar (Feb 25, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Pokemon Gold- This was my childhood.



_Gold_ was your childhood?  Fuck I feel old now. D:


----------



## SirRob (Feb 25, 2010)

Lobar said:


> _Gold_ was your childhood?  Fuck I feel old now. D:


Well, I had the Blue version when it came out, but Gold had a bigger impact on me.


----------



## Rai Toku (Feb 25, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> "Mother/Earthbound" series
> 
> The holy grail of JRPGs



Woo~

My favorite games...
Earthbound
Chrono Trigger (SNES, the DS remake bites)
Terranigma
Okami (Wii version)
Gun Valkyrie (Xbox)
Pokemon Gold/Silver
Half-Life
Etrian Odyssey 2


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 25, 2010)

ESPN NFL 2k5
Shenmue
Mass Effect
Okage: Shadow King
Zelda 64

To name a few. :3


----------



## PianoMeister (Feb 26, 2010)

CoD Series, CS, C&C Series, Spyro the dragon , SSBB and Ace Combat.


----------



## Seas (Feb 26, 2010)

My all time favourites:

Overall: 
-The Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind
-Baldur's Gate II

Story:
-Homeworld
-Planescape: Torment

Single Player Gameplay:
-Mount&Blade
-A.I.M (1 and 2)

Multiplayer:
-Rainbow Six: Vegas 2
-Global Agenda

All are for the PC.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

Half Life
Half Life 2
Half Life 2 Episode 1
Half Life 2 Episode 2
Counter-Strike
Team Fortress 2
Left 4 Dead
Left 4 Dead 2
Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
World of Warcraft
CODMW2
Garry's Mod
and any Legend of Zelda game... i have all of them


----------



## Fuh (Feb 26, 2010)

I've played very few games but... 
Kingdom Hearts is absolutely beautiful!!
Ratchet and Clank is also pretty amazing.
And Pokemon basically ruled my childhood <3


----------



## SirRob (Feb 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> and any Legend of Zelda game... i have all of them


Weren't Wand of Gamelon and Faces of Evil AWESOME?!


----------



## Wreth (Feb 26, 2010)

Ratchet and Clunk.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 28, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> I am curious about everyone's stigma toward that game.


 It's fans?

The fact it's fucking easy?


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 28, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> It's fans?
> 
> The fact it's fucking easy?



So you're making the "it's popular so it sucks" excuse?

And I find the difficulty to be average for a Nintendo game, but harder than Super Mario RPG.


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 28, 2010)

Pokemon
Gears of war
Pokemon
viva piÃ±ata
Mario kart
pokemon

o and btw march 14 pokemon heart gd and soul
silver :3


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 28, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> So you're making the "it's popular so it sucks" excuse?
> 
> And I find the difficulty to be average for a Nintendo game, but harder than Super Mario RPG.


No. 

I'm saying that mother fans are more closed-minded then SE fans.

Earthbound isn't hard, But it's just long.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 28, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> No.
> 
> I'm saying that mother fans are more closed-minded then SE fans.
> 
> ...



..S..E?

Any, I'm not so closed minded. If you recommend a game, I will consider playing it.


----------



## kyle19 (Feb 28, 2010)

Fallout 3 is my current favorite
Super Mario I still play from the Game Boy
Battlefield 1942
Resident Evil 4


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 28, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> ..S..E?


 
Square Enix.


----------



## Runefox (Feb 28, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Earthbound isn't hard, But it's just long.



Correction: Earthbound is hard as all hell if you pirate the game. =D Oh, primitive copy-protection...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 28, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> Any, I'm not so closed minded. If you recommend a game, I will consider playing it.


Wild ARMs   
Wild ARMs 2
Wild ARMs4
Breath of Fire I - IV
The of Mana games



Runefox said:


> Correction: Earthbound is hard as all hell if you pirate the game. =D Oh, primitive copy-protection...


 Well I didn't.


----------



## iKerochu (Mar 1, 2010)

Pokemon, Katamari Damacy, Mortal Kombat, Soul Caliber, Legend of Zelda.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 1, 2010)

Runefox said:


> Correction: Earthbound is hard as all hell if you pirate the game. =D Oh, primitive copy-protection...


Hmm... So far I haven't experience any of these, but I'll inform you if I encounter the Giygas crash.



Perverted Impact said:


> Wild ARMs
> Wild ARMs 2
> Wild ARMs4
> Breath of Fire I - IV
> The of Mana games



Played Secret of Mana and Seiken Densetsu 3 already, but I'll check out the other games.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 1, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> Played Secret of Mana and Seiken Densetsu 3 already


 
And not Final Fantasy Adventure/Sword of Mana and Legend of Mana?


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 1, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> lupinealchemist said:
> 
> 
> > Played Secret of Mana and Seiken Densetsu 3 alreadyQUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Rai Toku (Mar 1, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> And not Final Fantasy Adventure/Sword of Mana and Legend of Mana?



Sword of Mana was the reason I got my GBA SP years back. lol.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 1, 2010)

I was resisting the urge to post in this topic, but now I think I'll indulge my OCD list-making tendencies...

Fallout
Fallout 2
MechWarrior 2
MechWarrior 2 Mercenaries
Tetris
Super Mario Bros. 3
Super Mario 64
Super Metroid
Doom (I'm including things like Final Doom, Doom 2, The Ultimate Doom in this)
Raptor: Call of the Shadows
Tyrian
1943
Ratchet and Clank 2: Going Commando
Grand Theft Auto 2 and 3
The Elder Scrolls 2: Daggerfall
The Elder Scrolls 3: Morrowind (especially with Tribunal, Bloodmoon and a few mods installed)
The Legend of Zelda
The Legend of Zelda 2: Link's Adventure
The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past
Faxanadu
Mega Man 4
Tony Hawk's Underground 2
Final Fantasy VI
Secret of Evermore
Secret of Mana
Chrono Trigger
NetHack
Earthbound (can't believe I nearly forgot this)

There are some that I would like to add to the list but simply have not played enough to be able to rightfully list here - Seiken Densetsu 3 is a game I would LOVE to have more time with, as well as Ikaruga and Mother 3 - and some I simply can't quite remember (but still ate up LOTS of my free time).


----------



## Leon (Mar 1, 2010)

Final Fantasy 1 for NES, just love how simple it was and how it was kind of advanced for that time.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 1, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> I keep hearing that Legend of Mana is awesome and FFA/SoM was okay.


Also, Try: 
Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals
Destiny of an Emperor 
Dragon Quest III: And into the Legend...
Dragon Quest IV: Chapters of the Chosen
Dragon Quest V: Hand of the Heavenly Bride


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 1, 2010)

Star Wars Battlefront II.  I still love playing it.


----------



## Aeturnus (Mar 1, 2010)

Gladius. I didn't care for it when I first played it, but once I took the time to play it, I fell in love. It's a shame this game isn't more well known.

Tetris. What can I say? It's a classic.


----------



## Sulggo (Mar 1, 2010)

1 vagrant story
2 warcraft 2
3 red alert
4 Fallout 3
5 monster hunter


----------



## Maddrow (Mar 1, 2010)

1: Final Fantasy XIII (will be next week at least XD)
2: Borderlands
3: Fallout 3
4: Halo 3 ODST
5: Blacksite Area 51


----------



## Morvik (Mar 1, 2010)

1. Cat Mario
2. Golden Sun 1
3. Skies of Arcadia Legends
4. Half life games
5. Pokemon


----------



## Lane The Slain (Mar 1, 2010)

1. Halo 3 (Multiplayer Disc)
2. Fallout 3
3.Red Faction: Guerilla
4. Little Big Planet
5.MAG


----------

